# Oblivion Infinite view distance



## ShadowFold (Aug 27, 2008)

anyone know of a Oblivion infinite view distance mod or one that increases the grass/tree view distance? I know there is one for Morrowind but I don't feel like installing it..


----------



## JC316 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=15345

http://tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2141


----------



## steiner666 (Aug 28, 2008)

I might just have to try these out.  I never did finish the game, even though I was all caught up in the pre-release hype for years and years.  The poor view distance, ugly distant textures, and unmissable pop-in were definitely among my biggest graphical gripes with the game... Can anyone give me an idea of performance difference with this enabled?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 28, 2008)

I got them downloaded nice.. Gonna install both and post some screens. Thanks alot JC


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd like to see some screenies, shadowfold. Would oblivion be able to run maxed on my rig? has HW finally caught up with game since the last time i checked. I have it on 360, but never got very far before being bored by it. is it easier/more fun to play on PC.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 28, 2008)

dude i ran it maxxed on my 3850. you'll be fine


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 28, 2008)

im wanting to buy oblivion too i had it for the 360 too but im not sure if my cpu can take it


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 28, 2008)

there are some fantastic mods out there that make the game much better than retail, and also hacking the game's ini file to increase the texture size and draw distance and whatnot


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## snuif09 (Aug 29, 2008)

that looks awespme ^_^


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 29, 2008)

anyone know of a better looking mod?


----------



## qamulek (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree that does look great, but what about the fps???


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 29, 2008)

unless you have an ancient machine, it should be fine


----------



## steiner666 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, I think I'm going to dust off my disk and give it another try.  Anyone know of a good overhaul mod that makes the gameplay/leveling/scaling and stuff less like a noobish console port and more like Morrowind?  I always hated the scaling of the game most of all...


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 29, 2008)

I have played this game on PS3 and PC.
PS3 runs smoother but the PC version looks better, plus there are mods.

On PC I get little pauses when the game is loading up something big, like a city or walking across the imperial city bridge.
The pauses disappear the more I play the game.
Setting the textures smaller reduces the amount of stutter.
I have all graphic settings to the right or on except for no grass shadows, int and ext shadows really low as they look like crap when set to max. 
I also use HDR and X8 AA as the game is very jaggie without them on my monitor.


----------



## Smallen (Jan 31, 2012)

ShadowFold said:


> anyone know of a Oblivion infinite view distance mod or one that increases the grass/tree view distance? I know there is one for Morrowind but I don't feel like installing it..



Old Post but to anyone else looking for this I have a solution. Had the same problem, thought I was never gunna get a quick fix for this, let alone fix it myself. XD (I'm a noob you see)

I 'Couldn't find a fix anywhere, yet can't stand buildings popping up out of nowhere, totally ruins the atmosphere... 
Anyway after the internet didn't provide I found my own tweek messing around in the Oblivion.ini

go to your oblivion.ini (should be in my documents/my games/oblivion/): 

Find uGridsToLoad=5

Change value to 7 or 9 even numbers will be raised 1 and made odd... Here's the catch this will make you see buildings and scenery huge amount further yet will completely mess up water reflections (reflected sky appears where it shouldn't) you may what to turn water reflections off. I could put up with it but I prefer them off, however its totally worth it in my view, the reflections get "Stair Casey" anyway...

If anyone has a fix for this that would be cool, perhaps there's a downloadable water mod would suffer a better fate?

why only 7-9? The higher the number the further you see buildings and other scenery but the worse water graphics appear. Past ten not just reflections the water surface its self is completely messed up, vast squares of the surface are invisible. 9 really is plenty though, I'm so happy with 9.

Also some say 
uGridDistantTreeRange=15
uGridDistantCount=25

(found directly above my mod)

Put up to 45 on both has the effect my mod does. It doesn't but It seems to render better with that on and it may need to be upped for my mod to work...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 31, 2012)

Smallen said:


> Old Post but to anyone else looking for this I have a solution. Had the same problem, thought I was never gunna get a quick fix for this, let alone fix it myself. XD (I'm a noob you see)
> 
> I 'Couldn't find a fix anywhere, yet can't stand buildings popping up out of nowhere, totally ruins the atmosphere...
> Anyway after the internet didn't provide I found my own tweek messing around in the Oblivion.ini
> ...




This is beyond old... this shits from 4 years ago..


----------

